# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Статистика VirusDetector  >  Отчет CyberHelper - статистика сервиса VirusDetector за период 06.10.2019 - 13.10.2019

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено карантинов: *11*, суммарный объем: *1182* мб Извлечено файлов: *608*, суммарный объем: *2542* мб Признаны легитимными: *287* Признаны опасными или потенциально-опасными: *2*, в частности:
 c:\windows\autokms\autokms.exe - HackTool.MSIL.KMSAuto.k, карантин 8F1506E0C348E4C535AF5EA3AF3E1946 c:\users\admin\appdata\local\mediaget2\mediaget.ex  e - not-a-virus:HEUR:Downloader.Win32.MediaGet.gen, карантин 8B08E2ECB9769DCA2371C805BD31C63C Новые разновидности вредоносных программ, обнаруженные CyberHelper: *0*, в частности: Ожидают классификации: *319*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

